# Anyone try low test + high eq?



## Calves of Steel (Jul 14, 2012)

Apologize for all the threads. Having some serious trouble deciding on a cycle for the fall! Plan to start in 6 weeks. Will be 6'1 225 10-11% when I do. Looking for lean mass, minimal bloat, vascularity, muscle maturity, and mostly stronger joints. Not interested in having a crazy sex drive and all that test bloat, or the sweating and weak appetite from tren. Only thing that gives me anxiety is sexual frustration (too much test). Considering 16 weeks of:

1000 eq
375 test
10iu novos

Anyone ever try high eq, low(er) test?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 15, 2012)

I did 600 test 800 EQ.

Some strength gains, but not really sold on EQ.

Tren or deca for the win.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree, never got much off EQ


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 15, 2012)

Your blood will be as thick as syrup on that dose of eq. Stroke time


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 15, 2012)

Drop Eq to 800
Drop test to 250
Throw in tren at 400-800(however crazy you are
Novos 10iu

Then you will be happy 




- SHREK


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 15, 2012)

I would run test at 500 mgs or u can run test prop.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 15, 2012)

Did you get noticeable tren sides on this? Sweats, upset stomach, etc? Any any joint issues? I'm getting sick of having a bad back, just want to fix this once and for all. Don't really mind tren, and I'd definitely run it alongside but I'm not as concerned with body comp change and muscle and fat as tendons strength and being able to deadlift again. And not feeling asthmatic during supersets lol. I could add in some tren ace later if the joints feel good. It is tempting..



tinyshrek said:


> Drop Eq to 800
> Drop test to 250
> Throw in tren at 400-800(however crazy you are
> Novos 10iu
> ...


----------



## squigader (Jul 15, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> Did you get noticeable tren sides on this? Sweats, upset stomach, etc? Any any joint issues? I'm getting sick of having a bad back, just want to fix this once and for all. Don't really mind tren, and I'd definitely run it alongside but I'm not as concerned with body comp change and muscle and fat as tendons strength and being able to deadlift again. And not feeling asthmatic during supersets lol. I could add in some tren ace later if the joints feel good. It is tempting..



I'd throw in deca, some test, with a lose dose of EQ if you're worried about joints and cardio.
The #1 solution for the joints though is HGH. It pretty much is a miracle drug when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## detox_d (Jul 16, 2012)

The thing I worry about EQ is its a slow muscle builder from what I've heard, but it raises red blood counts pretty quick. So it seems like about the time your muscles are where you want them to be, you've had thick blood for a long time and heart is suffering from pumping blood as thick as 20w50 motor oil.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 16, 2012)

If you've never done HGH, you will want to ease into 10iu's per day as HGH causes joint swelling, swollen fingers and CTS symptoms at random doses, it does vary person to person. However, imo, HGH is not likely to help in joint pain, but deca will. 

EQ should not cause a stroke, strokes are usually caused from clots, clots are caused by the buildup of plaque on the walls of an artery. EQ can not create plaque. However, damaged, narrowed, clogged or ruptured blood vessels can cause a stroke. EQ will cause high RBC, and does not help an already bad scenario.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 16, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> Did you get noticeable tren sides on this? Sweats, upset stomach, etc? Any any joint issues? I'm getting sick of having a bad back, just want to fix this once and for all. Don't really mind tren, and I'd definitely run it alongside but I'm not as concerned with body comp change and muscle and fat as tendons strength and being able to deadlift again. And not feeling asthmatic during supersets lol. I could add in some tren ace later if the joints feel good. It is tempting..



Bro I'm switching from SUS, deca , var to test e 250 EW, 750mg EQ ew, 600 tren E EW next week so I'll let ya know


- SHREK


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 18, 2012)

Asked around and finally decided on:
 300 test c
200 tren e
800 eq
10iu novos
10mg superdrol

~16 weeks depending on bloodwork. Then cruise.

ran 10iu of novos in the past and will start a bit lower since it's been a while but work up over the course of a few weeks. Willing to go as high as 13iu if sides aren't bad (they were tolerable at 10)


----------

